# [SOLVED] wizard101 wont load



## jasmain (Mar 15, 2013)

wizard101 wont seem to load at all. i tried to disable the fire wall, and everything else possible. nothing happened. yesterday it loaded fine but today it wont. the internet doesn't have a problem.
so i don't know what else to do, i need help! plzzzzzz.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: wizard101 wont load*

What is the error when it fails to load?
Can you ping the wizard101 web site?


----------



## jasmain (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: wizard101 wont load*

it says am unable to connect to wizard101. and it gives me the possible reasons. such as "the game may be down" , " resetting my router/modem", "its probably a firewall or router blocking access to the program". and if none of this dont work go to the health and support page. :/


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: wizard101 wont load*

Can you ping the wizard101 web site?


----------



## jasmain (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: wizard101 wont load*

yes i can


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: wizard101 wont load*

Great. So you can't go to https://www.wizard101.com/ ?

Can you go to any https site? Like https://httpsnow.org/


----------



## jasmain (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: wizard101 wont load*

i can go wizard101.com i even signed! i can also go to snow.org.
its just wizard101 which i downloaded to my laptop, it wont let me log in just keeps on showing the same errors.
i have no idea whats wrong  boo hoo hoo ;(


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: wizard101 wont load*

OK so this is not a network issue. I would suggest you go to the wizard site and find a game forum you can post your issue in. Nothing I can do for you beyond check what OS's are supported for the game and redownload/reinstall it.

Best of luck.


----------



## jasmain (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: wizard101 wont load*

hey thnx i actually installed it again  
its ok now thnxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

